# Aufzucht eures Koinachwuchses!!



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Servus,

wie sieht denn bei euch die Aufzucht der keinen Koibabys aus??
Ich fang sie aus de Teich und zieh sie mit gemahlenem Trockenfutter( Futterautomat jede Stunde wird gefüttert). und daphnien auf. Leider gehen meinem Teich die Daphnien langsam aus und Artemia überleben ja nur eine Stunde im Wassser. Was für Tips habt ihr für mich??

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

hi chris
eine variante sind, wenn du hast, algen, fadenalgen usw. in ihnen sind kleinstlebewesen die von die babys wunderbar gefressen werden können. insofern tägich abfischen und in den "kindergarten" geben. 
hat bei mir sehr gut funktioniert.
viel glück


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Wolfgang!!

Das hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht allerdings schleppt man sich unmengen an Libellenarven ein und diese stellen dann dem Nachwuchs nach. Im Moment sieb ich das Wasser durch um so wenigstens die großen Larven aussortieren zu können. Bin mal gespannt wieviele dieses Jahr durchkommen.
Danke für die Antwort

Gruz chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

hi,
erst wollte ich dumm fragen was Daphnien sind, dann habe ich selbst gesucht. Hier ein link der dir helfen könnte.
http://home.t-online.de/home/Hardy-Krieg/futter.htm
Bei mir ist es leider anders rum. Mein Störfeich besteht zur Zeit wohl nur aus Daphnien. Unglaublich welche Mengen da vorhanden sind. Jetzt verstehe ich auch , warum meine Kois kein futter von mir haben wollen. dachte bis jetzt, die dinger währen für die großen zu klein. 
Aber wir können ja tauschen. 100 kg Dappnien gegen 1 koi.   
Aber im ernst, wie bekmmst du die kleinen dinger aus dem teich?

Gruß koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

bei uns kommen in der kritischen Zeit Ablaichbürsten in den Teich. Ansonnsten biete ich den Koi keine Gelegenheit zum Ablaichen, da man den Nachwuchs sonnst nicht mehr unter Kontrolle halten kann.
Diese Bürsten nehme ich etwa eine Stunde nach dem Geschäft raus und lege sie in unsere 500l Regentonne. Ohne Filter oder Belüftung. Dort bekommen sie am Anfang kein Futter und ernähren sich von Plankton, oder Algen, oder was sonst noch drinnen ist. Im Herbst kommen die schöneren in ein Becken im Keller und der Rest landet im Karpfenteich eines Bekannten, wo allerdings der __ Hecht schon wartet. Jedenfalls haben wir noch keinen wiedergesehen. 
10 schönere habe ich verschenkt und zwei der letztjährigen sind in den Teich gekommen und da wachsen sie nun vor sich hin.

Einen habe ich vor dem Einsetzen fotografiert. 







Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Koi!!

Also die Daphnien bekommst du mit einem Planktonnetz aus dem Teich. Ansonsten tuts auch ne Strumpfhose deiner "Freundin oder Frau". Aber lass sie doch drinnen. aber es zeigt das du ein Nährstoffüberschuss im Teich hast. Was nicht schlimm sein muß.

Servus r.t.,

Na da hast du ja ein schönes Exemplar gross gezogen. Bei mir setzt sich immer mein Platinum Ogon durch. Ich hoffe das dieses Jahr auch mal der Doitsu Kohaku zum Schuß kam.
Was mich wundert ist das deine Kois ohne Futter auskommen. Bei Nahrungsmangel ist der Kanibalismus eigentlich recht ausgeprägt. Aber das muss ja nicht immer zutreffen.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Chris, 

groß gezogen ist wohl eher übertrieben. Als ich die zwei kleinen in den Teich gesetzt habe hatten sie 10cm und nun sind sie 6 Wochen drinn und nicht wesentlich gewachsen.   

Gefüttert werden die in der Regentonne geschlüpften so nach 10 Wochen  zum Ersten mal. Mit zerkleinertem Sinkfutter.  

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo rainthanner!!

Bei mir waren auch welche dabei die überhaupt keine anstalten gemacht haben zu wachsen. Aber drei sind dabei die schöner waren als die anderen nund auch wachsen wollen. der Größte vom letzten jahr ist im Moment so 16-18 cm. Find ich garnicht so übel. Noch ein paar Jahre und die Japaner können einpacken (Kleiner Scherz).

Gruz Chris


----------

